# Another PRR H-9 enters service



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

A while ago I cut down an Aristo Mikado and married it to the shell of a lionel Atlantic to make a reasonable approximation of a PRR H9 2-8-0. I like dit so much I finally scrounged up the parts to make a spare Mikado drive into a second H9. today I got it wired it up and ran a few laps for testing










It's not lettered yet, and there are a few small details to add










They couple closely, but for some reason I'm having tracking troubles with the new one--something to do with the pilot, I suspect. Also I really ought to try to fix the back to back spacing on the second one's drive unit. I need to work a bit more on the speed matching











It's a pretty easy kitbash--you cut the running boards off an aristo Mikado/pacific frame, cut the back end down, and then the Lionel Atlantic shell will just drop right down onto the frame and cylinders of the Aristo loco.


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

Looks great, Mike. 

Luke and I were in the cab of a PRR 2-8-0 on Saturday at the RR museum. Not sure if that one's an H9 or not.


----------



## wchasr (Jan 2, 2008)

Someday I want to try this.... 

Chas


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Nice brace of cons, they make a good doubleheader. 

John


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

I'm posting this because it's an example of what you can do with lettering using the Cricut machine. Previously I had used--and had nothing but good experiences with--laser cut vinyl from Del Tapparo. The Cricut "personal cutter" was on closeout for $179. It gives excellent results, not quite as good as laser cut. It has a very hard time with lettering smaller than the lettering on the cab in this photo, at least it has for me so far. 

I'm using the cricut machine, adhesive vinyl paper and software called "SureCutsALot," which lets you use any true type font.










Here is the laser cut vinyl version










I think the laser cut vinyl is better--it separates more easily, it stays straighter on the transfer tape, the lines are more precise, although maybe it's not visible here. But if you do a lot of this sort of thing the Cricut will pay for itself fairly quickly.


----------

